# A $36 CO2 Regulator at Harbor Freight. Too good to be true?



## mooncon1 (Oct 12, 2011)

look on craigslist there are some tanks for $50.00 and also a few co2 setups with tanks included.It doesn't matter if you buy a new tank because when you have it filled its an exchange


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Sharper,

Yes, it too good to be true! Not all regulators are the same. That is a flow regulator, which controls flow not pressure. For our CO2 applications we need a pressure regulator that we can set to 20psi - 30psi and hold a constant pressure needle valve which in turn allows a constant pressure to the to the diffuser, reactor, or whatever is being used to add CO2 to our tanks.


> CO2/Argon Flow Gauge Regulator


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

CO2 is definitely not something you want to cheap out on. Get a quality dual stage regulator that won't give you fluctuating CO2 levels (which will lead to algae problems) or gassed fish.


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

I bought a 20lb co2 tank on Amazon brand new for $115 including tax and shipping. $100 for a 10lb is expensive.


----------



## Sharper (Nov 1, 2009)

Sooooooo glad I didn't buy it! Thanks for the advice! I see this is just going to take some time by buying one piece at a time before I can get a complete system.

I checked craigslist and I'm seeing some systems at an okay price, but when I contacted them, they were all sold already. I've been at 2 major LFS in this area and neither had used CO2 systems. :/

Great find on the 20# on Amazon! I'll do a search there now!


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

I bought this CO2 regulator on Amazon as well. I have only briefly used it on a paintball tank so I don't have a lot of experience with it yet. 






I will give a review of it in my other thread after I have filled my CO2 tank next week.

Here is the thread on the CO2 regulator:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9...qua-co2-regular-anyone-tried.html#post9231186


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

No.92 said:


> I bought a 20lb co2 tank on Amazon brand new for $115 including tax and shipping. $100 for a 10lb is expensive.


Not to hijack a thread, but where do you get your tank refilled?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

seandelevan said:


> Not to hijack a thread, but where do you get your tank refilled?


Are you not sure where to go or are you looking for somewhere in Va to gets yours filled? If so, where in Va are you.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Nlewis said:


> Are you not sure where to go or are you looking for somewhere in Va to gets yours filled? If so, where in Va are you.


I'm near Martinsville. I always swap at air gas, don't think they do refills. I have no idea who does regardless of where I live.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

seandelevan said:


> I'm near Martinsville. I always swap at air gas, don't think they do refills. I have no idea who does regardless of where I live.


Well I would say if you were near me, I found a guy who fills out of his garage on the cheap. Check for local home brew beer stores and see if they fill.


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

seandelevan said:


> Not to hijack a thread, but where do you get your tank refilled?


There is a place in town called Carbonic that does refills. I confirmed this before buying the tank.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

You don't "need" a dual stage regulator. A single stage with a quality needle valve is more than adequate for our purposes. A good needle valve will prevent fluctuations in flow. Yes, after the tank has emptied of liquid CO2 and only some gas remains you may begin to see an increase in working pressure and bubble count, but it's nothing that can't be easily managed by adjusting your needle valve until you refill your tank ( any first hand EOTD stories would be welcome ). There's no reason to spend $300 or more on a chrome plated dual stage reg unless you want to.


----------



## Fastfly (May 26, 2016)

Jeff5614 said:


> You don't "need" a dual stage regulator. A single stage with a quality needle valve is more than adequate for our purposes. A good needle valve will prevent fluctuations in flow. Yes, after the tank has emptied of liquid CO2 and only some gas remains you may begin to see an increase in working pressure and bubble count, but it's nothing that can't be easily managed by adjusting your needle valve until you refill your tank ( any first hand EOTD stories would be welcome ). There's no reason to spend $300 or more on a chrome plated dual stage reg unless you want to.


Some people on this website have better regulators than I have on my analytical equipment at work!


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

A dual stage regulator doesn't have to be $300. I see plenty under $90. I see a high end SS one for only $100. I've purchased many dual stage regulators around $45 on e bay.


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

Joshism said:


> A dual stage regulator doesn't have to be $300. I see plenty under $90. I see a high end SS one for only $100. I've purchased many dual stage regulators around $45 on e bay.


Does it concern you that they are used? That's one thing that concerns me. Is there any chance they could get damaged over time?


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

No.92 said:


> Does it concern you that they are used? That's one thing that concerns me. Is there any chance they could get damaged over time?


I'd make sure they claim that they tested it, and that it works. E bay will refund your money if the item is not as described. I purchased a few new ones under $70.00. I recently purchased a new $66 Veriflo IR6001 and a new rebranded Matheson Ultra Line for $100 on e bay. If they work when you get them, they likely will outlast your interest in the hobby. All of these below were new, unused. All of them were under $95.00, except for 2. You just gotta know how to look and negotiate.


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

Joshism said:


> I'd make sure they claim that they tested it, and that it works. E bay will refund your money if the item is not as described. I purchased a few new ones under $70.00. I recently purchased a new $66 Veriflo IR6001 and a new rebranded Matheson Ultra Line for $100 on e bay. If they work when you get them, they likely will outlast your interest in the hobby. All of these below were new, unused. All of them were under $95.00, except for 2. You just gotta know how to look and negotiate.


Yeah these all look like high quality parts. I'd just wouldn't know how to look out for these.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sure, there are used dual stage regs on ebay for not a lot. Of course those regs require the addition of a needle valve, solenoid, etc. I was referring to those reg we see commonly sold on the forum. If someone wants to put their own together then it's a different case and won't cost more than some new single stage set ups. I have a dual stage Victor that I picked up off ebay for $35 a few years ago when the dual stage rage began. I added an Ideal needle valve and Burkert solenoid from the single stage I was using. Years later it's still rock solid and I don't see every needing another regulator.


----------

